# IPv6 vimage doesn't work



## Ofloo (Aug 19, 2015)

Upgraded to FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE from 10.1-RELEASE and from some reason it doesn't work any more.

Both servers are in different physical locations.


```
server1#tcpdump -ni epair0b icmp6
tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode
listening on epair0b, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 65535 bytes
09:11:48.760088 IP6 fe80::1:1 > ff02::1: ICMP6, router advertisement, length 112
09:11:51.399292 IP6 2001:41d0:2:x:4::1 > 2a02:578:x:0:1::1: ICMP6, echo request, seq 0, length 16
09:11:51.399330 IP6 2a02:578:x:0:1::1 > 2001:41d0:2:x:4::1: ICMP6, echo reply, seq 0, length 16
```



```
server2# tcpdump -ni epair2b icmp6
tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode
listening on epair2b, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 65535 bytes
09:11:05.022562 IP6 fe80::ff:70ff:fe00:80b > fe80::224:c3ff:fe84:400: ICMP6, neighbor solicitation, who has fe80::224:c3ff:fe84:400, length 32
09:11:05.091027 IP6 fe80::224:c3ff:fe84:400 > ff02::1:ff00:1: ICMP6, neighbor solicitation, who has 2001:41d0:2:x:4::1, length 32
09:11:05.091043 IP6 fe80::ff:70ff:fe00:80b > fe80::224:c3ff:fe84:400: ICMP6, neighbor advertisement, tgt is 2001:41d0:2:x:4::1, length 32
```

However one time I `ping6` server1 and listen with `tcpdump` on server2 and other time visa versa.

Anyone any clue why this can be.

The interfaces have accept_rtadv, however it doesn't seem to catch the advertisement.


----------



## Ofloo (Aug 20, 2015)

`# rtsol -d epair0b`

```
No answer after sending 3 RSs
```


```
listening on em0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 65535 bytes
06:38:11.370176 IP6 fe80::ff:70ff:fe00:50b > ff02::2: ICMP6, router solicitation, length 16
06:38:15.372153 IP6 fe80::ff:70ff:fe00:50b > ff02::2: ICMP6, router solicitation, length 16
06:38:19.455149 IP6 fe80::ff:70ff:fe00:50b > ff02::2: ICMP6, router solicitation, length 16
```

Is this a bug because it used to work just fine in 10.1

If I enable IP forwarding for ipv6:

```
ping6: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
ping6: wrote google.be 16 chars, ret=-1
```

It's like it's been filtered off, however ipfw(8) has accept all.


----------

